# What is Sabbath mode in an oven?



## cabosailor

I've got a 1992 model oven/microwave that I want to replace with a double oven. I'm seriously looking at a Frigodaire Model FGET3045KF. It seems to have the features I want such as convection cooking, keep warm setting, and variable broiling without a lot of frills such as pizza buttons, chicken nugget buttons, etc. 

They also state that it possesses a "Sabbath Mode". I realize that this is associated with the Jewish faith but what the devil is it? Does it hurt anything to have it?

Thanks,
Rich


----------



## missyjean

I don't know for sure but it is probably a self-starting and/or a self shutting timer because those celebrating the Sabbath cannot turn the oven on or off from Friday sundown until Saturday sundown


----------



## shelta

Had never heard of it so looked it up, no it won't hurt anything.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sabbath_mode


----------



## cabosailor

Shelta, 

Thanks for the link, it was informative.

Rich


----------



## mezzaluna

Sabbath mode was added to several lines of stoves so that Orthodox Jewish families could make meals on the Sabbath without violating its rules. The most prominent rule is the prohibition against turning on or off an electrical appliance or light switch. It's a modern interpretation to the ancient one to refrain from lighting a fire because that qualifies as "work"- forbidden on the Sabbath.

I have it on my oven; I never use it, although I'm Jewish.


----------



## gunnar

so what did they do? go chill out at the gentiles house where there was a fire and food?


----------



## mezzaluna

No; they learned how to bank a fire and keep it going. Some would hire a non-Jewish person (a child or adult) to do those tasks and pay them at the end of the Sabbath.

Elvis Presley performed this type of task when he was a little boy.


----------



## captain chef

Elvis did this until the family he was doing those tasks for found out he was Jewish... yes, its true.  Elvis was Jewish, his mother was, and therefore he was.


----------



## kmc1522

It may seem like it doesn't matter but if my oven is in Sabbath Mode, I can't use the self cleaning oven.


----------



## happyhound

In my house, it blackens everything.../img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif


----------

